# Intravee II now being sold commercially



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

It works best on business cd players with the MODE button and it's incredible on the MKIV Nav system. Note that you also need a KCA-420i Alpine iPod adapter.

Check out the videos on the link below, one of them is my comparison to the HD-DICE.

It's currently backordered and I hear they will ship in approx 4 weeks.

The Intravee also supports the Alpine HD radio receiver.

I'm a beta tester and I can guarantee it's the best solution out there.

http://www.bimmernav.com/store/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=166


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dammit Kris, this post is going to cost me money


----------



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope that's not your screenshot Kris.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

v33_n0d3 said:


> I hope that's not your screenshot Kris.


Nope.


----------



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any screenies or videos of how this thing works in a business cd?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

v33_n0d3 said:


> Any screenies or videos of how this thing works in a business cd?


I actually plan on making a video of this in the next day or so .


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Dammit Kris, this post is going to cost me money


Spend it. This is the best thing since sliced bread!!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

jvr826 said:


> Spend it. This is the best thing since sliced bread!!


I intend to, Jeff. I am spoiled with the Phatbox in my 3er. The DICE interface I have in the Z4MC doesn't come anywhere near that level of functionality. The Intravee unit looks to be in the same league (albeit visual instead of aural), especially when coupled with the nav that I have in the Z4MC.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Cliff said:


> I intend to, Jeff. I am spoiled with the Phatbox in my 3er. The DICE interface I have in the Z4MC doesn't come anywhere near that level of functionality. The Intravee unit looks to be in the same league (albeit visual instead of aural), especially when coupled with the nav that I have in the Z4MC.


I had the DICE for 2 weeks and used it about 3 times only. I had too many problems with it and the nav. I won't bash it, but I got in the beta program for the Intravee II after sending back the DICE and have loved my music options ever since.

The Intravee II is cool in that you can upgrade firmware from your laptop, so you're never more than a few minutes away from the latest software. Which reminds me, I need to get the latest.

I notice Bimmernav has a -32 inventory count already, those things are gonna fly off the shelves!


----------



## gilpinshay (Mar 28, 2007)

If I remember correctly, there were issues or additional hardware needed (A/D converter possibly?) if the car has DSP. Does anyone know if this is still true?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

gilpinshay said:


> If I remember correctly, there were issues or additional hardware needed (A/D converter possibly?) if the car has DSP. Does anyone know if this is still true?


Only the same 'issue' as any other CD Changer emulator device like the ice->link or DICE on cars with 'Digital' DSP. It's quite easy to install an A->D converter in these cars, several Intravee testers have done it.


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

KrisL said:


> I actually plan on making a video of this in the next day or so .


Thanks Kris!

I would also really like to see a video of how the intravee works on a business CD radio. I can only find info on NAV operability.

Brian


----------



## jcorcione (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay I am sorry to resurrect an old post. I have a 2000 750il I just upgraded the Head Unit in the car to the 16:9 part number # 65.52-6 934 412.. I have the MK2 nav unit. I want to integrate my xm back into my car and/or get album information to my nav screen,. I would like to know the part list to make this happen.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

jcorcione said:


> Okay I am sorry to resurrect an old post. I have a 2000 750il I just upgraded the Head Unit in the car to the 16:9 part number # 65.52-6 934 412.. I have the MK2 nav unit. I want to integrate my xm back into my car and/or get album information to my nav screen,. I would like to know the part list to make this happen.


The Intravee will allow you to connect up Alpine devices and display text on the Nav screen from those devices.

CHA-S634 - MP3 CD Changer
CHA-S624 - CTText CD Changer
KCA-420i - iPod interface
TUA-T500HD - HD Radio

You should also be able to use the TUA-T020XM XM radio as it should use the same (or very similar) command set as the TUA-T500HD, although I'm not aware of anyone using one.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

I received a new Intravee II/420i iPod interface over the holidays. Overall looks to be a very good solution for NAV-equipped cars. There are a few wrinkles to be aware of, however:

- The Bimmernav units ship with firmware revision 5.31.306. This revision is not compatible with the newer BM53 radio in my 2006 E46. The Intravee text display on my NAV screen flashes on and off intermittantly. A firmware upgrade reportedly fixes the problem.

- I could not find a firmware download page, nor firmware update instructions, on the Intravention website. In my current understanding, firmware upgrades are available only to registered Intravee Forum members with either "Customer" or "Tester" credentials. The process of registering as a Customer requires an administrator to review and approve your request. Therefore, the timing of your registration will affect how long it takes to receive firmware updates. In my case this policy has slowed down the install process considerably.

- I'd like to install the 420i under my seat, with the iPod cable running to my iPod in a Eurotray. For this installation a longer Intravee-to-420i cable is needed than the one supplied. Has anyone found a ~8-10' Ai-Net cable that would work?

I'll keep ya'll posted on how the rest of it goes.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Yes - firmware updates fix the problem.
You can find long Ai-Net cables on eBay pretty cheap ($18 shipped for 15').


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Kris. I'll check out eBay.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

C3Po, check your PM. If anyone has received the Intravee but does not yet have access to the firmware downloads, PM me and I'll send it over. You'll need a laptop with a serial port (or a USB to Serial adapter - note that some have shown to not be 100% compatible) to update the firmware.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Kris, thanks for the kind offer of assistance. I received what was needed from Richard after New Year's, and my unit was successfully upgraded yesterday. The Intravee hardware is fully operable now and the problem has been significantly reduced - only an occasional flicker now when I'm accessing the controls, and it doesn't interfere with operation.

I've been doing more work on the install, and here are my latest findings and thoughts:

1) The Intravee seems to work even better with an iPhone than an iPod. The reason is that the non-music functions of the iPhone (phone, maps, weather, etc.) remain available even when connected, with music playing. The Intravee even allows playback of music videos, in which case the audio tracks can be heard without video.

2) For the reasons above I prefer to be able to conveniently take the iPhone or iPod with me when leaving the car. This implies mounting the iPod near the driver's seat (Eurotray, sunglass holder, or glovebox). Ideally this would be done mounting both KCA-420i and Intravee in the trunk, and replacing the 6.5' iPod cable from Alpine with a 8-9' long iPod cable. I called Alpine USA and unfortunately there's no such cable available. The next best solution is to mount the KCA-420i under the driver seat, and buy a 9' AI-Net cable for the run from the trunk. The iPod cable can then be run from under the seat into the center console, tucked into a crease between carpet sections. The main remaining issue is how to firmly mount the KCA-420i under the seat.

Grant


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

C3Po said:


> The main remaining issue is how to firmly mount the KCA-420i under the seat.
> 
> Grant


I bet you could mount it behind the glovebox instead.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

You can velcro it to the top of the little cuby hole by the drivers knee and then have the iPod/iPhone in the cuby hole.



















The 6 foot iPod cable should be long enough to get from that location to the center consol too.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

RichardP said:


> You can velcro it to the top of the little cuby hole by the drivers knee and then have the iPod/iPhone in the cuby hole.


Problem - US spec cars don't have that cubby hole/storage area!


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Problem - US spec cars don't have that cubby hole/storage area!


You learn something new every day! I wonder why not.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

*Intravee Install Finished!*

The Intravee/iPod combination make an excellent improvement in my commute compared to the poor audio quality and frequent chatter of ads on FM.

I mounted the Intravee to the underside of my NAV using industrial-strength velcro, with the RS-232 connector accessible from the front for future firmware upgrades.

A 3m long Ai-Net extension cable was sufficient to reach the KCA-420i mounted under the driver's seat. The underseat position is conveniently close to the center console where the iPod would reside, and therefore the iPod cable length is not an issue. However, avoiding interference between the KCA/cables and the myriad of moving seat parts in this area was challenging. At the same time, I wanted to leave the underseat area open for use as temporary storage, and to allow unrestricted airflow from the heater vents. I ended up mounting the KCA using zip-ties to the metal springs directly under the driver's seat. To avoid any issues with interference, I zip-tied the Ai-Net and iPod cables to the factory wire bundle that provides power to the seat motors. The seat can still move through it's entire range of motions without a problem.

The cables can be completely hidden from view in the trunk and interior by tucking them into channels behind panels and into seams between sections of carpet. The iPod is also hidden from view in the Eurotray.

Although the underseat location for the KCA is lacking somewhat in the elegance department, it works well for the center console iPod location and I believe it will be maintenance-free. Another viable (and simple) option is to just buy two KCA iPod cables and splice them together. This way all the audio hardware can go in the trunk. :thumbup:


----------



## frankpaul1 (Jan 19, 2008)

C3PO, I saw you use the Intravee in combination with the Iphone. I was thinking about doing the same. Now I was wondering if the you can hear a phone conversation over the speakers of the car, so you can call via the speaker function of the iPhone. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

If I correctly understand your question about listening to a far-end talker over your car speakers, no. You would need the BMW Bluetooth unit in your car or a Bluetooth headset to enable clear hands-free communication. Voice signals received by the iPhone during calls can be sent to the following places:

1) The earspeaker at the top of the iPhone
2) The 1/8" phone jack output (for use with a pair of earbuds)
3) The speaker at the bottom of the phone (for the speaker phone function)
4) A paired Bluetooth device

As far as I can tell, the iPod connector on the bottom of the iPhone (where the Intravee connects) is not on the list.


----------

